# Tyson Tone Lab pickups ...opinions, comments, etc.



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread is an extension to my recent exchanges with @BGood in his thread linked below...
Nice pair !

I am considering getting a set of P90 pickups from Tyson Tone Lab. 

Has anyone here (in addition to @BGood ) purchased from Tyson? Especially P90 pickups

Any opinions, comments, etc that you would like to share.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I bought a P90 off of Tyson during one of his sales. Great guy, Answered my questions in regards to what I was looking for and The P90 was a vast improvement on the p90 that came in my Tokai D/C Jr. Shipped promptly on schedule, Very satisfied.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

brokentoes said:


> I bought a P90 off of Tyson during one of his sales. Great guy, Answered my questions in regards to what I was looking for and The P90 was a vast improvement on the p90 that came in my Tokai D/C Jr. Shipped promptly on schedule, Very satisfied.


Thanks. Exactly the kind of info I am looking for.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I love Bobby Tyson’s pickups... the few I’ve ordered directly were very, very slow to arrive. Like my order was set aside... (many months!)... so I starting buying them off Reverb where the feedback process seemed to get me very fast service. I’ve owned the P90s, the Precious and Grace humbuckers, the Deacon humbucker. All great, great pickups! Highly recommended... and I’ve tried almost everything out there!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for you comments.



bluehugh2 said:


> the few I’ve ordered directly were very, very slow to arrive. Like my order was set aside... (many months!)...


This sounds very frustrating!


bluehugh2 said:


> I starting buying them off Reverb where the feedback process seemed to get me very fast service.


There are very few choices of Tyson P90s on Reverb and they appear more expensive in comparison to the prices on his website.
Possibly I'm wrong as I have never actually used Reverb to purchase anything.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I know this isn't exactly on point and please forgive the sidetrack but after a lot of looking I've found Duncan antiquity P90's to be superb and have put them in quite a few guitars with 100% happy customers. 

Also, I have a set of these Vintage Vibe CC single coil pups (they come with two magnets - your choice from 4 types, I chose Alnico 2 and 5) in one of my Tele's, they are insanely high quality, sound quality and build quality, a real work of art and perfect for everything jazz right into cutting crunchy rock - I think they do the P90 thing better than P90's.

Best of luck with your project!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe you sould call or write Robert Tyson directly and tell him what you're looking for. Real nice guy. Maybe you'll get faster service.
[email protected]

I looked back to my invoice for the P90 set I got and they are the 60's not the 57's


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BGood said:


> Maybe you sould call or write Robert Tyson directly and tell him what you're looking for. Real nice guy. Maybe you'll get faster service.


I sent him an email.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn’t pay any more on Reverb for Tyson’s pickups... I bought the ‘57s and was very pleased. I also recently bought a set of Duncan Antiquity P90s for a Masterbuilt Fender and they are killer... and a real improvement over the stock Duncan P90s that came in it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> I love Bobby Tyson’s pickups... the few I’ve ordered directly were very, very slow to arrive. Like my order was set aside... (many months!)... so I starting buying them off Reverb where the feedback process seemed to get me very fast service. I’ve owned the P90s, the Precious and Grace humbuckers, the Deacon humbucker. All great, great pickups! Highly recommended... and I’ve tried almost everything out there!


I ordered a P90 off his site, so not expecting to see it anytime soon  Will go with Reverb next time.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

@greco if you want to buy via Reverb, let me know as I do have an account there. So you don‘t have to create one just for this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> @greco if you want to buy via Reverb, let me know as I do have an account there. So you don‘t have to create one just for this.


Thanks very much @starjag . 
I'm hoping to get a response to the email I sent to Mr. Tyson fairly soon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

No response to my email. Not impressive for a business IMO.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Its been a few years since i got mine, so i can't vouch for what is going on with him right now. Perhaps give him a call ??

*1-831-776-8692*


----------

